# St. John / St. Thomas Hurricane damage



## riverdees05 (Sep 2, 2010)

Any update on damage on St. John and St. Thomas from the latest rounds of Hurricanes?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 2, 2010)

There is info. & links to pictures about this on the Starwood forum, because the Westin St. John is a Starwood property. Damage was minor at the WSJ.


----------



## justnosy (Sep 3, 2010)

*back from the Cove...*

left early this morning and as of yesterday Magen's Bay was still closed for clean up and no tours to Buck Island on thurs...Coki beach was open and the beach really clean...mostly back to normal at the Cove (lost power for 3 days) 

we drove around the island on the main roads on thurs and there were a few spots with downed foliage that wasn't cleaned up but wasn't too bad.  we actually drove to Magen's Bay after the storm and the road leading into Magen's (from St. Thomas Dairy) was really bad with lots of downed trees and other debris - when we drove there thurs the road was all cleaned up and the beach was being worked on.


----------

